# Wyndham Kona Hawaiian...Which Location Best for Mobility-Impaired?



## Carol C (Aug 27, 2007)

I've read TUG reviews and know the top floor villas afford best views (as far as views go there). But there are no elevators, and my friend who'll be joining me has impaired mobility. So...what is "best" location for pool access...or nice garden views from a lower level unit? Are there any villas there that can be requested as "handicap" units (my friend doesn't have a wheelchair, but those railings inside units could be helpful). 

TIA for any advice! 

P.S. Any advice on which airlines I should watch out for her to get her from LAX to Hawaii? The trip is going to be during Thanksgiving, so we'd better get working on it asap in order to find availability without being totally gouged price-wise. Thanks again for any words of experience!


----------



## Conan (Aug 27, 2007)

Our upper-floor unit had significant stairs for access, so you'll definitely want the lower floor.  Our only view was the building across the way, so you won't be missing much.

We arrived fairly late for checkin, and it seems they give out units first come first served.  So you'll surely want to contact them in advance and have them hold something suitable.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 27, 2007)

Kona Hawaiian Village is definitely unsuitable for handicapped people, even on the ground floor.  Too many steep sidewalks for handicapped people to make it easy to get in. 

Not sure if that is the resort you are talking about.

Sterling


----------



## philemer (Aug 27, 2007)

Kauai Kid said:


> Kona Hawaiian Village is definitely unsuitable for handicapped people, even on the ground floor.  Too many steep sidewalks for handicapped people to make it easy to get in.
> 
> Not sure if that is the resort you are talking about.
> 
> Sterling



I'd disagree a bit, Sterling. The resort is built on a hill but many of the parking places are only a short distance to your room. You might have a 100-150 yd. walk at the most. In our stays there we were never more than 50 steps to our room. If you want to swim &/or use the hot tub pick a unit near that area. There should be a map on the review pages. 

Phil


----------



## Carol C (Aug 27, 2007)

philemer said:


> I'd disagree a bit, Sterling. The resort is built on a hill but many of the parking places are only a short distance to your room. You might have a 100-150 yd. walk at the most. In our stays there we were never more than 50 steps to our room. If you want to swim &/or use the hot tub pick a unit near that area. There should be a map on the review pages.
> 
> Phil



Phil...Would you happen to recall which units you stayed in? Those areas sound best for my friend. You can PM me if you can dig up your villa numbers or if you can look at a map and figure out where you stayed. I looked at the resort map earlier and can't figure out which area is "best" for our purposes...looks like two phases were built on their property, some units in 60's and others in lower numbers from about 8-12. 

Thanks also to Sterling and others who posted. Specific villa numbers would be helpful if anyone else sees this thread who may have stayed there as a guest with mobility difficulties. Thanks again!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 27, 2007)

philemer said:


> I'd disagree a bit, Sterling. The resort is built on a hill but many of the parking places are only a short distance to your room. You might have a 100-150 yd. walk at the most. In our stays there we were never more than 50 steps to our room. If you want to swim &/or use the hot tub pick a unit near that area. There should be a map on the review pages.
> 
> Phil



I don't remember the ground floor unit we were in but it was all uphill and steep enough to require a switchback half way up.  It definitely was more than 50 steps to the room and it was fairly close to the hot tub.  It had a nice view of the telephone wires and you got a peek of the Pacific thru them.  Had to eat on the Lanai and the bathtub was in the middle of the master bedroom.

I guess the suitability for handicapped folks depends on how handicapped they are.  I sure wouldn't want to have to push a wheelchair up to the unit we were in even with a small person.

Sterling


----------



## teepeeca (Aug 27, 2007)

*Carol C*

The best advice I can give to you, is to directly call the front desk/reservations manager, or the resort manager, and let it be known that you need a "mobility impaired" or handicapped unit.

They do have several, BUT, they might already be reserved.

If you are an owner, I would have hoped that you stated on your reservation request what type of a unit you needed.  If you are an exchanger, I also hope that you made it known to the exchange company that you needed a "special" type of unit, and could only accept what met your needs.

Tony


----------



## Conan (Aug 27, 2007)

There is curbside parking along the roadway.  You can see from the layout that puts some of the units, for example Unit 52, quite near the car.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 27, 2007)

Carol:  I checked my review of the Kona Hi Village by the Sea--still unsure if that is the one you are talking about.  

Anyway the unit we were in was 18B a ground floor unit that is unsatisfactory for a handicapped person.

Sterling


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 27, 2007)

Kauai Kid said:


> Carol:  I checked my review of the Kona Hi Village by the Sea--still unsure if that is the one you are talking about.
> 
> Anyway the unit we were in was 18B a ground floor unit that is unsatisfactory for a handicapped person.
> 
> Sterling



Sterling - you may be thinking of Mauna Loa Village by the Sea (also a Wyndham site, Shell's Holua operation is at the same resort).  Did you have to park your car in central, covered garage?


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 27, 2007)

If there was a central covered garage I never saw it. I checked the II Catalog and at that time it was called Kona Hawaiian Village by the Sea.

Sterling


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 27, 2007)

Kauai Kid said:


> If there was a central covered garage I never saw it. I checked the II Catalog and at that time it was called Kona Hawaiian Village by the Sea.
> 
> Sterling



Then it's the same one Carol is asking about.


----------



## donnaval (Aug 27, 2007)

Carol--the unit we stayed in this past April might be suitable for your friend.  I *think* it was unit B-32--but the easiest way to describe it is, when you drive out of the front desk area you make an immediate left and drive all the way to the end of that parking lot near a dumpster.  We could always find a spot in that area, and the sidewalk was a gentle slope from the parking lot with no steps.  Our unit was the first one on the corner there, so it was a very very easy walk from car to unit.  (The downside was we had The Kongs staying upstairs during our visit and they really loved stomping back and forth and the noise was rough.)

Edited to add:  There was no view from the windows but the lanai was a peaceful view with lots of trees and the next building wasn't completely smack up against the wall, so it was quite nice.  There were no steps at all inside the unit.  The smaller bath had a step-in shower that would probably be okay if your friend is able to lift her leg a few inches at a time.  She would probably have a hard time getting into the weird but luxurious bath tub in the master room.


----------



## philemer (Aug 28, 2007)

Carol C said:


> Phil...Would you happen to recall which units you stayed in? Those areas sound best for my friend. You can PM me if you can dig up your villa numbers or if you can look at a map and figure out where you stayed. I looked at the resort map earlier and can't figure out which area is "best" for our purposes...looks like two phases were built on their property, some units in 60's and others in lower numbers from about 8-12.



Carol,
Yes, we stayed in units 37 & 40. They are quite close to the parking lot. There is also a parking lot just above (away from the ocean) the pool area that is close to units below it. See the diagram posted above. The units on the far right of the map (south) are the quietest because there is a vacant lot beside it (assuming that they haven't started a new building proiject lately).

The newest units (up the hill) are not available to exchangers I was told. They are only for Fairfield (now Wyndham) owners. 

Phil


----------



## Carol C (Aug 28, 2007)

donnaval said:


> Carol--the unit we stayed in this past April might be suitable for your friend.  I *think* it was unit B-32--but the easiest way to describe it is, when you drive out of the front desk area you make an immediate left and drive all the way to the end of that parking lot near a dumpster.  We could always find a spot in that area, and the sidewalk was a gentle slope from the parking lot with no steps.  Our unit was the first one on the corner there, so it was a very very easy walk from car to unit.  (The downside was we had The Kongs staying upstairs during our visit and they really loved stomping back and forth and the noise was rough.)
> 
> Edited to add:  There was no view from the windows but the lanai was a peaceful view with lots of trees and the next building wasn't completely smack up against the wall, so it was quite nice.  There were no steps at all inside the unit.  The smaller bath had a step-in shower that would probably be okay if your friend is able to lift her leg a few inches at a time.  She would probably have a hard time getting into the weird but luxurious bath tub in the master room.



Was King Kong staying upstairs while you were there? I know the film was made in Hawaii...I just didn't know they lodged the actors in timeshare resorts. :rofl: 

The map definitely looks like the Fairfield/Wyn we'll be staying at (the one with the early Hawaiian ambience and thatched hut villas and historical sites on property). I'm trying to make things as easy on my friend as possible; we'll have a car but I'm hoping we can walk to places on the grounds. For example, can we walk to where they have their welcome party and their activities? Or would we have to drive there? 

Thanks again everyone!  (<--- doin a kind of hula)


----------



## philemer (Aug 28, 2007)

Carol C said:


> The map definitely looks like the Fairfield/Wyn we'll be staying at (the one with the early Hawaiian ambience and thatched hut villas and historical sites on property). I'm trying to make things as easy on my friend as possible; we'll have a car but I'm hoping we can walk to places on the grounds. For example, can we walk to where they have their welcome party and their activities? Or would we have to drive there?



It really depends on how far your friend can walk. You haven't given us much info on that. For the able-bodied it is only a 2 to 3 minute walk from most units to check-in area, which is where they had the welcome party with snacks (they moved it from the pool area to accommodate more folks & to offer protection from the occasional rain shower). Getting there is a downhill walk. It's a fun little event. A local band with mostly family members playing familiar hula songs. You'll enjoy your visit. Downtown Kailua-Kona is about a mile north of the resort. Traffic is horrible near the downtown area.

Phil


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 29, 2007)

We just stayed at Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort/Village in July and the further up the hill you are, the steeper the terrain and sidewalks are.  

The pools were small and disappointing.  One is about half-way up the hill in the group of units on the left and one is at the very top of the development.  The pool on the left would be more accessible, because access is steeper to the top pool and I think there are steps too.  But for me, the units close to the pool were waaaaaayyyy to close to the pool for quiet and privacy.  

We stayed in a bottom floor unit with a view of the natural ravine on the right side of the property and it was quiet and peaceful - we liked it.  I believe it was 37-B.  Access to parking was relatively flat - maybe a very mild grade.


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 29, 2007)

Carol C said:


> I've read TUG reviews and know the top floor villas afford best views (as far as views go there). But there are no elevators, and my friend who'll be joining me has impaired mobility. So...what is "best" location for pool access...or nice garden views from a lower level unit? Are there any villas there that can be requested as "handicap" units (my friend doesn't have a wheelchair, but those railings inside units could be helpful).
> 
> TIA for any advice!
> 
> P.S. Any advice on which airlines I should watch out for her to get her from LAX to Hawaii? The trip is going to be during Thanksgiving, so we'd better get working on it asap in order to find availability without being totally gouged price-wise. Thanks again for any words of experience!


Thanksgiving should be OK to be there. In the summer, it is quite hot because it is not on the ocean. I know they have fans on the patio and most likely inside too but it seems to be warmer there than at the Mauna Loa Village at the Sea where we have stayed at a few times, many years ago. Only a few miles away from the ocean makes such a difference because of the lack of a breeze.  We were here at the very beginning of the construction phase and don't remember the steep hill but you had to climb stairs to get to the second story.  All we remember was the extreme heat.


----------



## Carol C (Aug 30, 2007)

philemer said:


> It really depends on how far your friend can walk. You haven't given us much info on that. For the able-bodied it is only a 2 to 3 minute walk from most units to check-in area, which is where they had the welcome party with snacks (they moved it from the pool area to accommodate more folks & to offer protection from the occasional rain shower). Getting there is a downhill walk. It's a fun little event. A local band with mostly family members playing familiar hula songs. You'll enjoy your visit. Downtown Kailua-Kona is about a mile north of the resort. Traffic is horrible near the downtown area.
> 
> Phil



Hi Phil...I'm not sure how far my friend will be able to walk by Nov. She's had two knees replaced in a year, the last operation was about a month ago. She's also a "plus size" gal, but I think she's probably losing weight since she's gotten back with her ex-husband. :whoopie:  By late Nov she may even be able to walk with ease 2-3 min to resort activities...hopefully the uphill part of the trek won't be too brutal. Me, I'm planning on doing the fitness walk to Kona town! :rofl:


----------



## OnMedic (Sep 17, 2007)

I am trying to find my way to a thread that discusses room options at the Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort... can anyone point me in the right direction?

Thanks


----------



## Caius (Sep 17, 2007)

OnMedic said:


> I am trying to find my way to a thread that discusses room options at the Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort... can anyone point me in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks



They're all 2BR, and while the directory lists a "deluxe" and a "presidential," when we asked about the difference at the front desk we were told all the rooms are the same  

Caius


----------



## randyz (Sep 18, 2007)

Stayed in units 46 A&B, the lower A unit housed our parents/grandparents. The access from the parking was very close and only slightly uphill. There are a number of units in the resort adjacent to parking. Anyone with limited walking abilities should do well with these.

The original name for this resort was Kona Hawaiian Village by the Sea. Often Kona Hawaiian Village for short. When purchased by Fairfield/Wyndham it was changed to Kona Hawaiian Resort. Resort reviews will appear under these different names depending when they were written.

All units are 2 bedroom throughout the resort. Presidential is the same size just with higher end furnishings. I haven't stayed in a presidential but usually they lack sofa beds so the 2 bedroom sleeps 4. Another important note for Wyndham users is that the 2nd bedroom is a queen bed. Most 2nd bedrooms in WVO have 2 double beds.

Randy


----------

